# Custom wainscoting



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

This one was fun, yet a bit stressful. I wasn't 100% sure how to quote this or exactly how it was going to turn out. Made a little less then I wanted but was happy with the end results. Pushing my carpentry skills. New trim with headers and custom shaker style wainscoting. All caulked and painted with ScuffX. Including risers. All Brush and rolled.


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Looking good! I can vouch for the fact that getting those trim angles right on stairwells is a chore - among all of the rest.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fromthenorthwest (May 2, 2012)

finishesbykevyn said:


> This one was fun, yet a bit stressful. I wasn't 100% sure how to quote this or exactly how it was going to turn out. Made a little less then I wanted but was happy with the end results. Pushing my carpentry skills. New trim with headers and custom shaker style wainscoting. All caulked and painted with ScuffX. Including risers. All Brush and rolled.


Wow that looks great! Really like that wainscoting. I don't do much carpentry, just minor exterior rot replacement, but it really is fun to dabble in, stretch the brain out a little bit.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Joe67 said:


> Looking good! I can vouch for the fact that getting those trim angles right on stairwells is a chore - among all of the rest.


It sure is. A good angle finder, a level and stud finder are key!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

fromthenorthwest said:


> Wow that looks great! Really like that wainscoting. I don't do much carpentry, just minor exterior rot replacement, but it really is fun to dabble in, stretch the brain out a little bit.


Stretch the brain is right! haha. That's pretty much how I started was in Rot repair. It's not worth waiting around for "a carpenter". Unless it's some super tangly stuff. Not to mention, I just really like learning new stuff. It keeps life interesting.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

What a beautiful transformation!
Nice work.


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Wow...Nice work..major upgrade for sure!


----------



## painterina (May 25, 2015)

Wow everything looks great, professionally done and modern/up to date. 
Last month, installed a couple of 3/4" quarter rounds on some stair stringers and it took all morning. Measure twice but cut ..several times --kept making mistakes with that 45 degree angle cut. And the molding became irreversibly shorter. 
An observation: in the 2nd to last photo, the first flat panel appears to be longer than others (likely because of perspective). But perhaps 2 vertical rails (and 3 flat panels) would look more balanced than 1 rail & 2 panels. Just a thought..


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

painterina said:


> Wow everything looks great, professionally done and modern/up to date.
> Last month, installed a couple of 3/4" quarter rounds on some stair stringers and it took all morning. Measure twice but cut ..several times --kept making mistakes with that 45 degree angle cut. And the molding became irreversibly shorter.
> An observation: in the 2nd to last photo, the first flat panel appears to be longer than others (likely because of perspective). But perhaps 2 vertical rails (and 3 flat panels) would look more balanced than 1 rail & 2 panels. Just a thought..


Thanks Painterina. Yep, very time consuming indeed. Lots of trips to the saw. lol. Thinking and planning was very time consuming also. I had heavily considered adding 1 more vertical board on the stairs, but the distance between them was exactly the same, believe it or not. We figured adding 1 more would have made it too busy, and in return would have had to add more vertical boards everywhere! 😅 The whole planning stage for this is mind mending. I came in on a Saturday and just sat in the stairwell for 2 hours with a sketch pad, and then still kept 2nd guessing myself and making changes.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Thanks Painterina. Yep, very time consuming indeed. Lots of trips to the saw. lol. Thinking and planning was very time consuming also. I had heavily considered adding 1 more vertical board on the stairs, but the distance between them was exactly the same, believe it or not. We figured adding 1 more would have made it too busy, and in return would have had to add more vertical boards everywhere!  The whole planning stage for this is mind mending. I came in on a Saturday and just sat in the stairwell for 2 hours with a sketch pad, and then still kept 2nd guessing myself and making changes.


Yep. There’s always a lot of head scratching time when it’s something you don’t do every day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

finishesbykevyn said:


> Thanks Painterina. Yep, very time consuming indeed. Lots of trips to the saw. lol. Thinking and planning was very time consuming also. I had heavily considered adding 1 more vertical board on the stairs, but the distance between them was exactly the same, believe it or not. We figured adding 1 more would have made it too busy, and in return would have had to add more vertical boards everywhere! 😅 The whole planning stage for this is mind mending. I came in on a Saturday and just sat in the stairwell for 2 hours with a sketch pad, and then still kept 2nd guessing myself and making changes.


I love those kinds of jobs. The challenge, the planning, overcoming problems, the stress.... Not so much.


----------

